# Mike Holmes...



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

holmesismyhero said:


> Points about unlimited budget, 50 guys working the job, donated materials, yes... it is a TV show. Extreme Home Makeover is a TV show. Not alot "real" in some "reality" shows.
> 
> He has a show to produce, so of course he looks for the ridiculously bad contractor screw ups. And yes, he does go overkill on the products he uses to fix the mess up. I haven't seen so much sprayfoam used anywhere. Would I love to use it more? You bet. And when price is no object, its a no brainer. If only every job could be "price is no object".
> 
> ...


Your absolutley right, imo. He's still a dip **** though. He is a he'll of a lot better for good contractors than the other diy shows that teach you to get lowball bidders and then pit the lowball guys against each other.

And is it just me or is his lead guy a whinny ***** or what? Bring back Shawn Morren


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the worst episode was when he was in California. The home owner had a design that was freaking ridiculous and she hired a contractor on T&M.:no: He blew through the 250k she had and wasn't even done with the framing. The HO actually thought the whole thing would be completed for the 250k. :blink: It was an easy 1 million dollar project in Cali. dollars. According to Mike it was all the contractors fault.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy chit. I THINK holmes just showed up. Can a mod check holmesismyhero's ip to see if he is from the right part of Canada.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Holy chit. I THINK holmes just showed up. Can a mod check holmesismyhero's ip to see if he is from the right part of Canada.


I actually know who holmesismyhero is...Actually pretty decent guy with some knowledge...

However I dont think holmes is MY hero.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I think the worst episode was when he was in California. The home owner had a design that was freaking ridiculous and she hired a contractor on T&M.:no: He blew through the 250k she had and wasn't even done with the framing. The HO actually thought the whole thing would be completed for the 250k. :blink: It was an easy 1 million dollar project in Cali. dollars. According to Mike it was all the contractors fault.


Exactly. Those people looked like a wishy washy changing after framing couple
if I ever saw them. I love those people if they have the bankroll to back it up.

NOT ONCE did dip **** mention anything negative that MIGHT of come from the HOs. It could of easily been the contractor being a scum bag who didn't explain properly the true costs, and probably was, but how would **** head know??


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I really just wish people would understand that Mike Holmes is not Contactor Messaiah,that he has unlimited budget and that not all of us are required to perform like him or like his guys. Some of them are not even qualified wth I should perform like some dude that carries drywall and does chimey caps on the side.

Give me:
a)Budget
b)Time
c)Tv endorsements and promotion

I will perform better than Holmes. I am sure 85% of CT can sign up under this.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Ever see him on the roof trying to explain that? Stay on the ground Mike,and take your 3-tabs with you.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

holmes on homes has got me work and up grades from clients that have watched the show. If i suggest that i cost more because i am going to do the job right and not cut corners, for some reason they want me to do the work!

also clients have asked for ditra and kerdi by name... alot of ditra sales, the kerdi they decline when they hear the additional price tag... so far....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ever see him on the roof trying to explain that? Stay on the ground Mike,and take your 3-tabs with you.


Just watched one tonight (Holmes Inspection), and he had some really good sound advice on flat roofs. Some numbnut put 3 tab on a 2/12 pitch and he blasted them. All in all it was a pretty good episode. I couldn't watch the last few minutes cuz he built some really nice shelves for free and the HO was going on and on about it.


----------



## holmesismyhero (Jun 6, 2011)

No, I'm not Mike. Not even close. Although, my wife would love it if I was <grin>. 

I really think that he does a very good job of making people more aware of how they can protect themselves against bad contractors.

Sure, he uses Dewalt tools (a sponsor), and likes screws better than airnailers. Ditra and sprayfoam, crown molding and granite countertops, yeah, he goes high end. Why not? His catch phrase is do it right, right? 

I love the episode where they found over 20 junction boxes in one room, behind the drywall. And one cable that went to no where (it actually went into a hot air duct and up to another floor...). His "sparky" is no nonsense, and makes it right. Almost always installs a new panel, with a whole house surge protector. 

Can 85% of contractors do the same job as him? Not too sure about that. I'm sure that there are a lot that can, and a lot that could do a better job. But hey, he's got the TV contract and the looks... so instead of bashing him all the time, be thankful your customers appreciate what he talks about, and know that good work doesn't come cheap.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Had my first client tell me Holmes was her heroe and she watches his show.  I was a little worried.

She tried to find something wrong with the work I was doing but found nothing. :clap:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> Had my first client tell me Holmes was her heroe and she watches his show.  I was a little worried.
> 
> She tried to find something wrong with the work I was doing but found nothing. :clap:


This may sound like a negative at first, but a customer with a good eye is better than someone who doesn't know the difference and goes with a lower bid. At the very least they will question the wrong guy, fire them and hire the right guy!


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Brian Baumler @ disaster DIY atleast shows people some of the basics as to the how too's of Renovation. Mike Holmes - does set the standard a bit higher for Ho awareness which is a good thing. If Mike H bothers you like he does me, that's just another reason to keep our trades reputable and our workmanship top notch.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

We saw Brian Balmer at one of the local home shows earlier this year. He was saying that the reason he doesn't use air nailers is that he's almost been nailed by home owners using them.

So that's why he almost always used an impact driver.

It is expensive to do these shows on tv, as when they are filming, everyone has to stop what they are doing till the scene is done. Everyone is still on the clock while this happens, so the price of the reno in real terms? way high.

When I was in the film industry it was the same thing, you had to stop what you were doing as soon as someone said "rolling!" and don't move, don't whisper, don't on fear of death open a door etc. That's why your popcorn cost's 12 bucks.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Mrmac204 said:


> We saw Brian Balmer at one of the local home shows earlier this year. He was saying that the reason he doesn't use air nailers is that he's almost been nailed by home owners using them.
> 
> So that's why he almost always used an impact driver.
> 
> ...


:-]


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

I kinda feel for Holmes. It started out with a very good concept that they entertainment industry decided to turn into a profitable show. There are a few bad persons out there and I feel making HO's aware of this is a good idea. He does tend to go overboard sure but that's because that's what he is paid to do...

I enjoyed Disaster house quite a bit. Found Josh Temple quite funny with his "disasters".


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm going to look at this from a different stand point...or try to anyways...

First, this is TV, it's entertainment. Secondly, Mike probably receives thousands of requests or complaints every year from people who feel their contractor burned them, these have to be sorted through for legitimacy and TV entertainment.

No, I don't always agree with how Mike does something, some of his theories are out there, and I am sure the same is true on other shows. He has brought awareness to the general public about dealing with contractors.

If you were to quote to a customer a project that were to meet or exceed Mike's spec's chances are 9 out of 10 would not proceed with the work, based on it's costs. The people who do manage to get on TV have been a long time from their difficulties with the initial contractor to Mike and Co. showing up to 'Fix' the issues, Mike gives them better than average finishes because he can, he has not paid for the materials, he has begged, borrowed and stole to get the best on the show.

The advertising it brings to the sub-contractors is priceless, I live in Toronto, I see his HVAC guy, Roofer and Roll Off Containers running around this city with promotion on their vehicles about being a part of HOH team.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Just watched one tonight (Holmes Inspection), and he had some really good sound advice on flat roofs. Some numbnut put 3 tab on a 2/12 pitch and he blasted them. All in all it was a pretty good episode. I couldn't watch the last few minutes cuz he built some really nice shelves for free and the HO was going on and on about it.


I see that chit all the time. I went on a measure last week where some jabroni put down 3 tabs on a 16x24 section of 1:12 ... Have these guys not heard of roll roofing? I mean come on ... it's like they haven't heard of modified bitumen peel and stick. The stuff I usually use has a peel and stick base and cap sheet, and when you stick it - it's stuck like chuck without the mess and time of mopping down 90#


----------



## tommyg (Oct 12, 2011)

Anywhere in south Florida you basically cant film one of those type shows and do a legit job. Each inspection would hold the job up so a 3 day job turns into 30.
And forget about preparing, submitting and waiting on plan approvals. Anyone got another few months to wait on?


----------



## holmesismyhero (Jun 6, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> I really just wish people would understand that Mike Holmes is not Contactor Messaiah...


He is not Contractor Messiah, he's not even the best general contractor. But he is definitely in the top tier. But more than "Contractor Messiah" he is a "Contractor Watchdog". Just the mention of his name can give a HO a better idea of what a prospective contractor is all about.

Mike may not have tickets in every discipline in construction, but he has a boatload of experience, which counts for a lot.


----------

